# Good Bag?



## de-lovely (Feb 20, 2008)

I need a new bag since I'm disowning my LV & Chanel since they're so popular right now. I want one that I can just throw all my stuff into and not worrying about it being too small. Any ideas or suggestions??


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 21, 2008)

Don't disown them, they are the best investments!
I own a couple really nice Mimco bags, but I don't think they stock them overseas? It's quite large though but fits everything.

It's been quite a trend in Aus,,, every second person owning one, but I still love them. They are so nice, love the quality.

MIMCO i think is their website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I do know how you feel, I have been contemplating whether to get the Chloe paddington or not for a couple of years now, I still love it, but everyone has one/has the fakes/cheaper version.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 21, 2008)

I just got myself a Bagaboo and they are fucking indestructible and will last you forever. They're made from unused truck tarpaulin but you can have one made from a used tarpaulin as well. Mine is made from a used Michelin tarpaulin lol.

bagaboo bags - bike messenger bag, courier bag, truck tarp bags, unique patterns, bicycle messenger accessories


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

  But I do know how you feel, I have been contemplating whether to get the Chloe paddington or not for a couple of years now, I still love it, but everyone has one/has the fakes/cheaper version.  
 
OMG I love that bag... my dad's gf had one and gave it to her 14yr old neice grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Mar 14, 2008)

Kathy purses are available in many sizes..i personally love them!

Kathy Van Zeeland - Handbags & Accessories - Official Company Website

you can find them cheaper at Ross and TJ MAx stores


----------

